#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  pacts with gods

## aziel

Hello everyone, i am currently working with the egyptian god horus. I am wondering if it is possible/wise to create a written pact with him. And would one go about that the same way as if it were a demon. Like the proccess in the book pacts with the devil except invoking instead of evoking. Thanks

----------


## Iza

No, no and no! Gods don't make pacts. they sometimes choose you but it is rare.

----------


## aziel

Mrs peel are u talking about selling your soul because im not making a pact dosent neccacarily mean selling ur soul if the payment decided by you and the spirit is your soul then yes you would be selling your soul but u can give other things for payment. If someone makes a deal with a person than that person dosent own him. And whats wrong with making pacts with gods you can make pacts with any other type of spirit so y not gods

----------


## Seyk

A God and a spirit are not the same, there is a very low chance that a god would ever need anything from you so he would make any pacts or deals with you. I dont know why everyone nowadays thing they are some mega wanted thing by everyone, that even a god would kneel to them and aknowledge them, while the truth is that for them, we are all nothing.

Better leave the useless thoughts like these aside and do some actual learning and practicing maybe?

----------


## aziel

Egyptian preists made offerings to the gods y not offerings. Besides most of the christian demons were actually pagan gods for example bael and baal astaroth and astaroth and astarte lucifer and enki and if you can make pacts with the demonized versian of the gods then y not just the gods themselves. In egyptian magick Many of the egyptian gods needed offerings and hymns to stay strong

----------


## aziel

The egyptians had an execration ritual that is used to punish set. Theoritically that could be used to punish a god however i will not give offerings to a god in order to pay off the pact. I have something i will give him that a god will find useful i dont want to say. Dont take it personaly but i like to guard my secrets. Ok u have given me opinions about this but i want to know if anyone has ever tried this. If no one has than i cant relly take this seriosly. I want expeirences in the posts

----------


## aziel

If it hasnt been done than we dont know whether it can work or not. My work with horus isnt just prayer and offering (although that is a part of it) my main work with him includes ritual assumptian of goddform, invocation, petition, and communing with him in divimation, the pact will not be for me to force him to do anything it will be for our mutual benefit. Besides if you can make a pact with lucifer and i know you can then that means you u can make a pact with enki which means u can make a pact with a god which means i should be able to make a pact with horus

----------


## aziel

Ok i will but it wont be for a few months

----------


## Jackal

What is the need to make a pact with the gods when you can just ask them or do a ritual?
I work with Godforms and egyptian magick (I'm a wannabe Sem Priest and have made Oaths to Anpu), and if they want to help you they will, just ask for something next time you talk with him. 

A pact is ultimately unneccasery, although maybe possible, why would he? and as someone already said, if Heru doesn't follow his end, what ya gonna do? Also, I would recommend against using the ritual to punish the gods, as it won't work, It'll just make them look at you and think, is he being serious? before flicking you off there shoulder and eating your soul, maybe keeping you alive so they can laugh at you.

----------


## aziel

The need for the pact is that what im asking is pretty big and i should give him something pretty big in return, also gods arent omnipotent or omnipresesnt, they cant do everything. Il negociate the pact with him. If he dosent hold up his end of the deal then i wont hold up mine, you people are thinking in the new age sense of things where gods are all powerful however in ancient egyptian magick where this came from they are not all powerful, and egyptian preists have used the execratian ritual on set without having there souls eaten or anything stupid like that. Also ghost of shaolin i don think you quite get the egyptian offering. In your example a squirrel gave a human a nut and the human thought it was just a nut but the squirrel though "i just pleased this god with my offering" in an egyptian versian its not just the thought that counts. The gods devoured the spiritual sustaince of the offering and then the magicians and preists ate the actual physical food.

----------


## Iza

hot pastrami with rye bread and mustard. go away there is a forum that loves role players Crone and her moron husband will accept you.

----------


## Belasko

> The need for the pact is that what im asking is pretty big and i should give him something pretty big in return, also gods arent omnipotent or omnipresesnt, they cant do everything. Il negociate the pact with him. If he dosent hold up his end of the deal then i wont hold up mine, you people are thinking in the new age sense of things where gods are all powerful however in ancient egyptian magick where this came from they are not all powerful, and egyptian preists have used the execratian ritual on set without having there souls eaten or anything stupid like that. Also ghost of shaolin i don think you quite get the egyptian offering. In your example a squirrel gave a human a nut and the human thought it was just a nut but the squirrel though "i just pleased this god with my offering" in an egyptian versian its not just the thought that counts. The gods devoured the spiritual sustaince of the offering and then the magicians and preists ate the actual physical food.


Call on the fucking Tin Man.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Wow. I'm thinking of making a disaster movie called: _"Newbies Try High Magic"_ Anyone interested? *insert sarcastic statement here*

----------


## Jackal

> The need for the pact is that what im asking is pretty big and i should give him something pretty big in return, also gods arent omnipotent or omnipresesnt, they cant do everything. Il negociate the pact with him. If he dosent hold up his end of the deal then i wont hold up mine, you people are thinking in the new age sense of things where gods are all powerful however in ancient egyptian magick where this came from they are not all powerful, and egyptian preists have used the execratian ritual on set without having there souls eaten or anything stupid like that. Also ghost of shaolin i don think you quite get the egyptian offering. In your example a squirrel gave a human a nut and the human thought it was just a nut but the squirrel though "i just pleased this god with my offering" in an egyptian versian its not just the thought that counts. The gods devoured the spiritual sustaince of the offering and then the magicians and preists ate the actual physical food.


I practice egyptian magick your not the only one who unerstands it. I'm not going to claim all knowledge on it. But the priests that used such rituals on the gods, in an attempt to force them, I have very high doubts that they succeeded, the only reason Set constraints worked, is because they invoked Heru to do it. Not because of the priests, who like all established religions probably became less about the gods, more about money towards the end, bearing in mind how many other"Foreign" deitys were accepted in the late period... Yes the gods eat the essence of it, and it IS just like a squirrels nut to them, because well, think how much power they have, there's a reason they are gods. Your overestimating yourself, Something I do a lot of the time, and so I have no right to preach, but it ALWAYS comes back on you, speaking from experience.

So what if its big? Just do a Zep Tepi ritual for it if you know so much about egyptian magick. If the gods will help you do it, the gods will help you do it. If they don't, why would they change there mind in a pact?

Your implying the egyptian gods are weaker by this statement, something that is a mistake. Even if what you say is so, They could still flick you off there shoulder.


If you want to kill yourself, or just invalidate any hope of successful workings with the Neteru then you should do an Exercration ritual. If you want to respect the gods, and actually succeed then don't and just do an ordinary ritual. A pact is just as useful as a ritual after all, no more.

May I ask out of curiosity, what you could do for lord Heru?

----------


## aziel

Im not implying that they are weak, im implying that they arent omnipotent. Sure if they wanted to they could kill me, easily. But they arent all powerful. Amd the problem with the squirrel and the nut analagy is that in it the human dosent do anything with the nut. However like you and i said in egyptian magick the gods actually use the energy we give them. I would not like to say what im going to give him in return it, sorry but it is not mere offerings like i said in my earlier posts i like to keep my secrets. I have perferomed an execration of set before but i did do it with horuses help and in my temple dedicated to horus, so your probably right about that. Im glad there is someone on this forum thst has looked into egyptian magick i am also wonderin do you know what demon the christians transformed heru into if any

----------


## Jackal

> Im not implying that they are weak, im implying that they arent omnipotent. Sure if they wanted to they could kill me, easily. But they arent all powerful. Amd the problem with the squirrel and the nut analagy is that in it the human dosent do anything with the nut. However like you and i said in egyptian magick the gods actually use the energy we give them. I would not like to say what im going to give him in return it, sorry but it is not mere offerings like i said in my earlier posts i like to keep my secrets. I have perferomed an execration of set before but i did do it with horuses help and in my temple dedicated to horus, so your probably right about that. Im glad there is someone on this forum thst has looked into egyptian magick i am also wonderin do you know what demon the christians transformed heru into if any


The gods don't need to make use of the energy, they have more than enough. Set is misunderstood, there is no need to perform an Exercration ritual of him, only the later periods made him look bad. I don't take sides in the...Disagreement between Set and Heru although I work with Heru more than Set I would rather not argue with either god.

I can't think of what we can give the gods other than offerings really, I've sworn an oath of loyalty to Anpu but I don't think he was really bothered to be honest. Blood offerings (your own) doesn't even seem to bother them that much either.

No I don't know who Heru was turned into, if he was demonised that is.

----------


## Jackal

I'm pretty sure that Asmodeus is the greek goddess Aphrodite. 
Try looking for a bird headed spirit, perhaps that would help

----------


## aziel

i have heard that the demon versian of horus is one of the goetian spirits

----------


## Belasko

No way Jose.

----------


## Jackal

You know...You've just made me think...
Did you learn all of this from the llewellyn book "Egyptian Paganism" ???
That book had a fair few disrepencies in, such as suggesting chakra closing etc...

----------

